# Relocating to Amsterdam - need advice on furniture/electronics



## Neelg (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi,

I am moving from US to Amsterdam in 3 months from now. I have been searching on forums for some clarity on import duty/tax applied on any furniture & electronics that I would like to get shipped to Netherlands from US as part of my move, but have been unable to come up with clear answers to the below questions:

1. If the furniture or electronic item is less than 6 months old, then would I have to pay import duty & VAT? How much would it be?

2. I have some furniture & electronic items that I purchased 2-3 years ago, they look new but I no longer have their receipts to prove the date of purchase. How does customs assess the import duty & VAT on items that do not have an accompanying proof of purchase?

3. I am planning to bring along some electronics (TV, music system) and electrical appliances (electric grill, steam iron - some use 1500 Watts power). If I bring along a transformer to convert the voltage - would there be still be any issues with using these items?

4. Also, I have heard that the staircases are very narrow in Amsterdam apartments. I was planning to rent a 3-bedroom in the suburbs (probably Amstelveen), but wondering if it would be possible to get my furniture inside the apartment through the staircase.

I would really appreciate any insights from forum members as well as folks that have gone through a similar experience.

Best Regards,
Neel


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

As far as moving your personal belongings, you normally are asked to provide a listing of what you are shipping, including purchase date (approximate) and replacement value. (Useful, too, for the insurance.) You don't include receipts with the shipment itself, but should have any receipts you have available should questions arise.

Items less than six months old are assessed VAT (value added tax). Not sure the precise rate in the Netherlands these days, but figure on something around 20% of replacement value.

Electronics are tricky - most small electronics should be fine. But TVs normally aren't worth shipping, given the differing transmission systems. I wouldn't try running a "cooking" appliance - like an electric grill - from a transformer. But other folks here may have advice on that score.

Amstelveen has a quite a bit of modern construction, so it should be primarily in small "historic" buildings that you run into the narrow staircase issue. Still, most Dutch moving companies have equipment available to allow you to hoist furniture in through a window or balcony if necessary.

That said, do take a look at what furniture you want to bring with you. Houses in Europe in general tend to be smaller and have smaller rooms than those in the US. Many expats find that their "King" sized bed or large sofa simply doesn't fit into a European sized flat. It normally works best if large pieces are de-mountable to be re-assembled in place.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Neelg (Jul 14, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> As far as moving your personal belongings, you normally are asked to provide a listing of what you are shipping, including purchase date (approximate) and replacement value. (Useful, too, for the insurance.) You don't include receipts with the shipment itself, but should have any receipts you have available should questions arise.
> 
> ...


Bev, Thank you for your valuable advice. 

I was planning to use a NTSC-to-PAL converter for the TV that I already own, so was planning to ship it rather than buy a new one & also purchase another TV that supports both formats. For electronics & electrical appliances, I was planning/hoping to bring them along & using them via a transformer, rather than dispose them or sell them off at throwaway prices here. My heavy-duty (high power consumption) items are electric grill, food processor, music system, clothes iron, waffle iron. 

It would be great if anyone who has gone through a similar situation share their experiences - viz, were there any issues with using a TV format converter, or using a transformer for appliances, or did the electricity consumption/bill become exorbitantly high, or any other issues? Many thanks in advance for your insights.

Best,
Neelabh


----------

